# The history of Joey Dorsey & Greg Oden



## little_friend (Jan 4, 2008)

.
.
.

Joey Dorsey, the Memphis defender who called Oden “a lot overrated as a big man” the day before the game, was held without a point for the only time this season. He was fouled on the only shot he took — when Oden knocked him hard — and missed both free throws. Dorsey had only three rebounds, one after the first six minutes.

“Not smart. Not smart at all,” Jamar Butler said about Dorsey’s comments. “To come out and not score, that speaks for itself.”

Still, his teammates seemed more affected by the comments than Oden was.

“I just wanted to come out playing. I just laughed at the comments,” Oden said. “It really doesn’t matter about what I had, or what it had. It just matters that we won.”

source: http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/17786692/


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

good response by Olden.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Joey Dorsey is a really lackluster player. Oden rightfully stuffed his boot in ol' Joey's mouth that game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Here's some footage of GO in that game. (just mute it, song is really annoying)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rs1tIswPf34&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rs1tIswPf34&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Silent Killer, man.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Oden OWNS Dorsey.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Apparently, Greg Oden wrote a Wikipedia article. His blogging knows no end.
--------------------
During the 2007 NCAA Men's Division I Basketball Tournament, Dorsey famously called Ohio State center Greg Oden "overrated as a big man," said that Oden "might be as good as Joey Dorsey," and called himself Goliath and Oden the "the little man." Dorsey also predicted a 20 rebound game for himself. The Buckeyes defeated the Tigers by a score of 92-76 and Dorsey finished with zero points and just four rebounds. In fact, Dorsey was so overmatched during the game that he was not able to even attempt a field goal in the 19 minutes he was on the court. As terrible as he was on the offensive end, he was as bad or worse on the defensive end. Dorsey's defensive duty was to guard Oden. Oden shot 7 for 8 from the field for 17 points and also grabbed 9 rebounds.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joey_Dorsey


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Evidently Joey Dorsey, Gilbert Arenas and Rasheed Wallace all purchased defective crystal balls from the same eBay power seller Madame Hindsight.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

P.S. I also like how Oden simply let his game do the talking. Dorsey (20 REB prediction nets 4 REB), Agent Zero (50 point prediction nets 9 points) and Sheed (guaranteed victory nets loss) could learn something from the young man. It's better to play the game and save any talking for aftewards - or better yet, not at all.

BNM


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

That is freaking hilarious that Greg wrote a wiki about him!!!! LMFAO


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Here's some footage of GO in that game. (just mute it, song is really annoying)
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rs1tIswPf34&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rs1tIswPf34&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Silent Killer, man.


Man, Oden just embarrassed him. That one head fake where he forces Dorsey to do the splits and then dunks it baseline was painful.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Where are you getting from that that Oden wrote the wiki piece? I don't see any such thing on the page.

Dan


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

World B. Free said:


> That is freaking hilarious that Greg wrote a wiki about him!!!! LMFAO


I'm pretty sure Greg didn't actually write that.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dorsey is a fool
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/01og7N-rm_o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/01og7N-rm_o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HAAK72 said:


> Dorsey is a fool
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/01og7N-rm_o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/01og7N-rm_o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Wow, I hadn't seen that. I've been saying it for two years -- Dorsey is a world-class moron. That just sums him up in under three minutes.


----------



## Short Bus Ryder (Jun 8, 2007)

Man I love Greg footage. Dorsey... Hahaha. That whole game had to hurt for him, knowing he made that statement.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I think Oden is going a little far, crowing about himself in Wikipedia articles.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Hector said:


> I think Oden is going a little far, crowing about himself in Wikipedia articles.


Stop trolling. He didn't write that Wikipedia article and you know it. Unlike the idiot Dorsey, Oden prefers to let his game do his talking for him.

BNM


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Are you the humorless Team Enforcer? Here's how the article looked until someone changed it on June 21, 5 days before the draft.

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Joey_Dorsey&oldid=216011117


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Hector said:


> Are you the humorless Team Enforcer? Here's how the article looked until someone changed it on June 21, 5 days before the draft.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Joey_Dorsey&oldid=216011117


And this is supposed to somehow prove that Greg Oden edited Joey Dorsey's Wikipedia page? I don't see the connection. Anybody who saw the game would have written the same thing.

As far as your "humor" goes, in my book fabricating something about a player just to get a reaction is called trolling and I don't find it the least bit funny. Childish, immature and desparate for attention, yes. Funny, no.

BNM


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Folks, let's just ignore this boob. The person who added that diatribe (I'm talking about the Wiki article, not the previous post) made similar changes to the article of Laker Sasha Vujacic. To see before and after, click "diff"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/24.136.73.85


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow what's with all the Dorsey hate? The guy's just a 2nd round pick who knows his role and trying to crack our roster, give him a break!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Hector said:


> Folks, let's just ignore this boob. The person who added that diatribe (I'm talking about the Wiki article, not the previous post) made similar changes to the article of Laker Sasha Vujacic. To see before and after, click "diff"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/24.136.73.85


Again, what does this have to do with Greg Oden? Some anonymous person edited a couple Wikipedia pages. Gee, that's never happened before. It MUST have been Greg Oden. Who else could have possibly made those edits?

BNM


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is the reference link for the wiki article...it expands on that entry with even more G.O. chatter...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=wojciechowski_gene&id=2811600&sportCat=ncb


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Hector said:


> Folks, let's just ignore this boob. The person who added that diatribe (I'm talking about the Wiki article, not the previous post) made similar changes to the article of Laker Sasha Vujacic. To see before and after, click "diff"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/24.136.73.85


Why would we ignore BNM when your post, as usual, is the one full of garbage and jibberish?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> wow what's with all the Dorsey hate? The guy's just a 2nd round pick who knows his role and trying to crack our roster, give him a break!


He opened his mouth when he should of kept it shut and got owned.


----------

